# Collegiate Convertible Senior Event Saddle?



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

How much should a used Collegiate Convertible Senior Event Saddle sell for? I am interested to know because I really need to sell mine (comes with matching leathers and stirrups). Thanks!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Pictures? Condition? Have you done any repair?(reflocking, stuff like that)
That alters how much it would be worth.


----------



## breyerhorse95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't done any reflocking, etc., and really the only wear is on the flaps (where the rider's leg rests). Here is a photo:









Thanks!  (sorry the photo is kind of small...)


----------

